# Grind unto the End..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth and I hooked up today and brought out a couple buddy’s in hopes we could do a 5 man limit. We came out with 33 birds of the 35 we needed. 
Don’t be fooled, we worked our butts off for this shoot! 

Feels good to finally thaw out and sip a little hot chocolate! 

Grinding out until the end!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

#26 Drake Pintail....Yipee!:grin:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the birds


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Quite the pile - congrats!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Good lord! You guys have quite the spot, good on you for doing what it takes to get to the birds. Jealous of the cans!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

You've got some good looking ducks in there!! Good job you take the trophy :first:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The 1 bird Pintail limit is the most ridiculous thing ever. Maybe they need to do the counts in Utah. I have literally seen thousands upon thousands of Pintails since the start of the season, and continue to see thousands during the late season. I have seen more Pintails this year than just about any other duck, except GWT. 

Hell, I wouldn't even care if it was a 2 drake limit for Pintails. No hens......


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pile of birds! I’m jealous! I worked my guts out and only shot two. Late season ducks are tough for the foot soldier!

I agree with you about the pintail limit. Seems ridiculous to me. We must have the only pintails in the nation! Cant wait till next year when we can at least shoot 2.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You must be a duck-pluckin’ Sucker! Great looking bag, congrats.———-SS


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> You must be a duck-pluckin' Sucker! Great looking bag, congrats.----SS


I dont typically pluck them, although I did pluck the canvasbacks.

I'v got "the bird hitch" and I can breast out 7 mallards ready to wash in 2 minutes flat. that thing makes for some easy work! but, yeah its a monotonous task


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

goosefreak said:


> I dont typically pluck them, although I did pluck the canvasbacks.
> 
> I'v got "the bird hitch" and I can breast out 7 mallards ready to wash in 2 minutes flat. that thing makes for some easy work! but, yeah its a monotonous task


I had to google it and they had a pretty cool youtube video on it. Your's must be pretty bloody after that bag. Does the bird hitch work as good on teal, geese and do I daresay coots?


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I pluck pintails, either whole for roasting or or breasting out with the skin on. They deserve special treatment. I always pluck canvasback and roast them whole. I generally pluck GW and breast them out. I skin and breast out mallards. Don't generally shoot other ducks.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Raptor1 said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > I dont typically pluck them, although I did pluck the canvasbacks.
> ...


So mine is "the bird hitch H2" and yes, teal are easier than mallards and geese have more resistance than a mallard but, come off just the same. My brother took it to Canada and did 200 geese with it!
As for coots.............a.....what are those? 
Haven't killed one of those in over 15 years


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Late season ducks are tough for the foot soldier!


No boats for us Saturday. We were foot soldiers packing way too much gear. 
Another reason I absolutely love my 20 gauge, because of it's lightweight.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> No boats for us Saturday. We were foot soldiers packing way too much gear.
> Another reason I absolutely love my 20 gauge, because of it's lightweight.


I call BS!
You can't shoot a limit of ducks on the GLS without a mudmotor.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blackdog said:


> I call BS!
> You can't shoot a limit of ducks on the GLS without a mudmotor.


GSL....There I fixed it for you!


----------

